# Lenovo T400 report



## morbit (Jan 16, 2009)

Laptop specs:

ThinkPad T400 7417 BIOS 1.19/1.20

Intel Core 2 Duo processor T9400 (2.53GHz 1066MHz 6MBL2) 

Windows Server 2008 Datacenter (x64) (Trial, didn't have time to setup FreeBSD) 

14.1 (1440x900) WXGA+ TFT, w/ LED Backlight       

Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 4500MHD

4 GB PC3-8500 DDR3 SDRAM 1067MHz SODIMM Memory (2 DIMM)
/Elpida + Samsung/

UltraNav (TrackPoint and TouchPad)

160 GB Hard Disk Drive, 7200rpm
/HITACHI Travelstar HTS722016K9S/

DVD Recordable 8x Max Dual Layer, Ultrabay Slim (Serial ATA)
/LG HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-U20N/

Express Card Slot & PC Card Slot

No Bluetooth

ThinkPad 11b/g Wireless LAN Mini PCI Express Adapter III
/Atheros AR5006X Wireless Network Adapter/

Intel 82567LM-2 Gigabit Network Connection

Conexant Cx20561 HD Audio (192 kHz, 24-bit)

Integrated Wireless Wide Area Network upgradable 

NMB 42T3143 keyboard

4 cell Panasonic Li-Ion Battery                        

LiveCD (DesktopBSD 1.7 Snapshot) FreeBSD 7.1 dmesg -a  in next post.


----------



## morbit (Jan 16, 2009)

```
Copyright (c) 1992-2009 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
        The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 7.1-RELEASE-p1 #22: Sun Jan 11 03:16:23 UTC 2009
    root@rivendell.desktopbsd.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/DESKTOPBSDLIVE
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T9400  @ 2.53GHz (2527.02-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0x10676  Stepping = 6
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0x8e3fd<SSE3,RSVD2,MON,DS_CPL,VMX,SMX,EST,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,<b19>>
  AMD Features=0x20100800<SYSCALL,NX,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
  Cores per package: 2
usable memory = 4174340096 (3980 MB)
avail memory  = 4006973440 (3821 MB)
ACPI APIC Table: <LENOVO TP-7U   >
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 2 CPUs
 cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
 cpu1 (AP): APIC ID:  1
ioapic0: Changing APIC ID to 1
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
kbd1 at kbdmux0
ath_hal: 0.9.20.3 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413, RF5413)
acpi0: <LENOVO TP-7U> on motherboard
acpi0: [ITHREAD]
acpi_ec0: <Embedded Controller: GPE 0x11, ECDT> port 0x62,0x66 on acpi0
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
acpi0: reservation of 0, a0000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of 100000, bff00000 (3) failed
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 1000
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x1008-0x100b on acpi0
acpi_hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 900
acpi_lid0: <Control Method Lid Switch> on acpi0
acpi_button0: <Sleep Button> on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0x1800-0x1807 mem 0xfa000000-0xfa3fffff,0xd0000000-0xdfffffff irq 16 at device 2.0 on pci0
agp0: <Intel GM45 SVGA controller> on vgapci0
agp0: detected 32252k stolen memory
agp0: aperture size is 256M
vgapci1: <VGA-compatible display> mem 0xf4100000-0xf41fffff at device 2.1 on pci0
pci0: <simple comms> at device 3.0 (no driver attached)
em0: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection 6.9.6> port 0x1840-0x185f mem 0xfa400000-0xfa41ffff,0xfa425000-0xfa425fff irq 20 at device 25.0 on pci0
em0: Using MSI interrupt
em0: [FILTER]
em0: Ethernet address: 00:1c:25:9a:4f:8e
uhci0: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> port 0x1860-0x187f irq 20 at device 26.0 on pci0
uhci0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
uhci0: [ITHREAD]
usb0: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> on uhci0
usb0: USB revision 1.0
uhub0: <Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb0
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhci1: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> port 0x1880-0x189f irq 21 at device 26.1 on pci0
uhci1: [GIANT-LOCKED]
uhci1: [ITHREAD]
usb1: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> on uhci1
usb1: USB revision 1.0
uhub1: <Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb1
uhub1: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhci2: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> port 0x18a0-0x18bf irq 22 at device 26.2 on pci0
uhci2: [GIANT-LOCKED]
uhci2: [ITHREAD]
usb2: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> on uhci2
usb2: USB revision 1.0
uhub2: <Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb2
uhub2: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
ehci0: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xfa626c00-0xfa626fff irq 23 at device 26.7 on pci0
ehci0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ehci0: [ITHREAD]
usb3: EHCI version 1.0
usb3: companion controllers, 2 ports each: usb0 usb1 usb2
usb3: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> on ehci0
usb3: USB revision 2.0
uhub3: <Intel EHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb3
uhub3: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
pci0: <multimedia> at device 27.0 (no driver attached)
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 20 at device 28.0 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 21 at device 28.1 on pci0
pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
ath0: <Atheros 5424/2424> mem 0xf4200000-0xf420ffff irq 17 at device 0.0 on pci3
ath0: [ITHREAD]
ath0: unable to attach hardware; HAL status 13
device_attach: ath0 attach returned 6
uhci3: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> port 0x18c0-0x18df irq 16 at device 29.0 on pci0
uhci3: [GIANT-LOCKED]
uhci3: [ITHREAD]
usb4: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> on uhci3
usb4: USB revision 1.0
uhub4: <Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb4
uhub4: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhci4: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> port 0x18e0-0x18ff irq 17 at device 29.1 on pci0
uhci4: [GIANT-LOCKED]
uhci4: [ITHREAD]
usb5: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> on uhci4
usb5: USB revision 1.0
uhub5: <Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb5
uhub5: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhci5: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> port 0x1c00-0x1c1f irq 18 at device 29.2 on pci0
uhci5: [GIANT-LOCKED]
uhci5: [ITHREAD]
usb6: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> on uhci5
usb6: USB revision 1.0
uhub6: <Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb6
uhub6: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
ehci1: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xfa627000-0xfa6273ff irq 19 at device 29.7 on pci0
ehci1: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ehci1: [ITHREAD]
usb7: EHCI version 1.0
usb7: companion controllers, 2 ports each: usb4 usb5 usb6
usb7: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> on ehci1
usb7: USB revision 2.0
uhub7: <Intel EHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb7
uhub7: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 30.0 on pci0
pci21: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
cbb0: <RF5C476 PCI-CardBus Bridge> mem 0xf4300000-0xf4300fff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci21
cardbus0: <CardBus bus> on cbb0
pccard0: <16-bit PCCard bus> on cbb0
cbb0: [ITHREAD]
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
atapci0: <Intel AHCI controller> port 0x1c48-0x1c4f,0x183c-0x183f,0x1c40-0x1c47,0x1838-0x183b,0x1c20-0x1c3f mem 0xfa626000-0xfa6267ff irq 16 at device 31.2 on pci0
atapci0: [ITHREAD]
atapci0: AHCI Version 01.20 controller with 4 ports detected
ata2: <ATA channel 0> on atapci0
ata2: [ITHREAD]
ata3: <ATA channel 1> on atapci0
ata3: [ITHREAD]
ata4: <ATA channel 2> on atapci0
ata4: port not implemented
ata4: [ITHREAD]
ata5: <ATA channel 3> on atapci0
ata5: port not implemented
ata5: [ITHREAD]
pci0: <serial bus, SMBus> at device 31.3 (no driver attached)
acpi_tz0: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
acpi_tz1: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
atkbd0: [ITHREAD]
psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> flags 0x1000 irq 12 on atkbdc0
psm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: [ITHREAD]
psm0: model Generic PS/2 mouse, device ID 0
battery0: <ACPI Control Method Battery> on acpi0
acpi_acad0: <AC Adapter> on acpi0
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
ACPI Error (dsopcode-0350): No pointer back to NS node in buffer obj 0xffffff000451e000 [20070320]
ACPI Exception (dswexec-0556): AE_AML_INTERNAL, While resolving operands for [OpcodeName unavailable] [20070320]
ACPI Error (psparse-0626): Method parse/execution failed [\\_PR_.CPU0._OSC] (Node 0xffffff00012b3640), AE_AML_INTERNAL
est0: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu0
p4tcc0: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
ACPI Error (dsopcode-0350): No pointer back to NS node in buffer obj 0xffffff0004524080 [20070320]
ACPI Exception (dswexec-0556): AE_AML_INTERNAL, While resolving operands for [OpcodeName unavailable] [20070320]
ACPI Error (psparse-0626): Method parse/execution failed [\\_PR_.CPU1._OSC] (Node 0xffffff00012b3560), AE_AML_INTERNAL
est1: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu1
p4tcc1: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu1
orm0: <ISA Option ROMs> at iomem 0xc0000-0xcffff,0xd0000-0xd0fff,0xd1000-0xd1fff,0xd2000-0xd2fff,0xde000-0xdf7ff,0xe0000-0xeffff on isa0
ppc0: cannot reserve I/O port range
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
sio0: configured irq 4 not in bitmap of probed irqs 0
sio0: port may not be enabled
sio0: configured irq 4 not in bitmap of probed irqs 0
sio0: port may not be enabled
sio0 at port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on isa0
sio0: type 8250 or not responding
sio0: [FILTER]
sio1: configured irq 3 not in bitmap of probed irqs 0
sio1: port may not be enabled
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
ums0: <Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse, class 0/0, rev 2.00/22.00, addr 2> on uhub0
ums0: 8 buttons and Z dir.
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
ad4: 152627MB <HITACHI HTS722016K9SA00 DCDZC75A> at ata2-master SATA150
acd0: DVDR <HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-U20N/HX11> at ata3-master SATA150
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
```


----------



## morbit (Jan 16, 2009)

```
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider acd0 is iso9660/DesktopBSD.
Trying to mount root from cd9660:/dev/iso9660/DesktopBSD
Loading configuration files.
No suitable dump device was found.
Entropy harvesting:
 interrupts
 ethernet
 point_to_point
 kickstart
.
md0.uzip: 72918 x 65536 blocks
Starting file system checks:
eval: cannot create /etc/hostid: Read-only file system
/etc/rc: WARNING: could not store hostuuid in /etc/hostid.
Setting hostuuid: f4295101-4a3d-11cb-9c08-c64006085209.
Setting hostid: 0x7c294a25.
Mounting local file systems:
.
Generating MFS /etc partition
Generating MFS /root partition
Setting hostname: desktopbsd.
net.inet6.ip6.auto_linklocal:
1
 ->
0

kern.coredump:
1
 ->
0

vfs.usermount:
0
 ->
1

lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
        inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x2
        inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
        inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
Additional routing options:
.
Starting devd.
em0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=19b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4>
        ether 00:1c:25:9a:4f:8e
        inet 0.0.0.0 netmask 0xff000000 broadcast 255.255.255.255
        media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
        status: activeStarting ums0 moused:
.
hw.acpi.cpu.cx_lowest:
C1
 ->
C1

Generating host.conf.
Additional IP options:
.
Mounting NFS file systems:
.
ELF ldconfig path: /lib /usr/lib /usr/lib/compat /usr/local/lib /usr/local/lib/compat/pkg /usr/local/lib/compat/pkg /usr/local/lib/kde3 /usr/local/lib/nss /usr/local/lib/pth
32-bit compatibility ldconfig path: /usr/lib32
Clearing /tmp (X related).
Creating and/or trimming log files:
.
Starting syslogd.
/etc/rc: WARNING: Dump device does not exist.  Savecore not run.
Initial amd64 initialization:
.
Additional ABI support:
.
Starting local daemons:
.
Updating motd
.
Mounting late file systems:
.
Configuring syscons:
 blanktime
.
Starting cron.
Local package initialization:
.
Starting default moused:
.
Starting background file system checks in 60 seconds.

Fri Jan 16 15:08:17 UTC 2009
```


Adjusting brightness works, whole 1440x900 screen is used, but KDE uses only 1024x768 (HDMI-1 display mapped to 1440x900), sound doesn't work (it works in FreeBSD 6.4 RC LiveCD Vermaden provided, but there em0 is not detected.)

PS Please allow longer posts.


----------



## morbit (Jan 17, 2009)

What works:


Logitech MX518 USB mouse, trackpoint, trackpad works. Only thing missing is generic (not Apple-like) trackpad scrolling. *This should be fix*
In Windows Lenovo drivers I have set battery to not charge above 43% (I'm 100% on AC, it's wise thing to do provided you do not want to damage battery from constant charging 99-100%, and best way to store Li-Ion is at Tmax 22-5C, charged 40-50%), on FreeBSD battery is also not charged above 43%, nor when the laptop is powered off but plugged. It's lowlevel enough. Shame it couldn't be set from FreeBSD (properiaty driver?). In Linux, there is Tp_smapi. I don't think estimated time on battery is right. It looks rather short.

Adjusting brightness by FN + Home/End works.

ThinkLight works (obvious since it relies on BIOS, but good to mention anyway).

CPU speed should scale well. 

//edit Checked, 

dev.cpu.0.freq_levels: 2533, 2216, 1899, 1600, 1400, 1200, 1000, 800, 700, 500, 600, 500, 400, 300, 200, 100.


What not:

As seen in dmesg, atheros is not working correctly. It probably needs new ath_hal. 
(HAL_ENOTSUPP   = 13,   /* Hardware revision not supported */)  
I don't know if AR5006X(AR5141) is really supported yet. See also this.
(Sam Leffler statement)

* According to thinkwiki.org  ThinkPad 11b/g Wireless LAN mini PCI Express Adapter III is AR5007EG/AR2425
madwifi hal is supporting it. *hint*


Where is firewire? Driver missing? //D'oh, disabled in BIOS.

ACPI errors and exceptions present.

Sound should work with snd_hda driver, due to this mute and volume buttons on keyboard not tested.

Back, forward buttons on keyboard are not working.

IBM Active Protection System (It would be nice thing to have, there is some Linux/OpenBSD support.) 
Modem not tested.

Summary of what is wrong in dmesg:


```
acpi0: reservation of 0, a0000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of 100000, bff00000 (3) failed

ath0: <Atheros 5424/2424> mem 0xf4200000-0xf420ffff irq 17 at device 0.0 on pci3
ath0: [ITHREAD]
ath0: [U]unable to attach hardware; HAL status 13[/U]

[U]ACPI Error (dsopcode-0350): No pointer back to NS node in buffer obj 0xffffff000451e000 [20070320]
ACPI Exception (dswexec-0556): AE_AML_INTERNAL, While resolving operands for [OpcodeName unavailable] [20070320]
ACPI Error (psparse-0626): Method parse/execution failed [\\_PR_.CPU0._OSC] (Node 0xffffff00012b3640), AE_AML_INTERNAL[/U]
est0: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu0
p4tcc0: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
[U]ACPI Error (dsopcode-0350): No pointer back to NS node in buffer obj 0xffffff0004524080 [20070320]
ACPI Exception (dswexec-0556): AE_AML_INTERNAL, While resolving operands for [OpcodeName unavailable] [20070320]
ACPI Error (psparse-0626): Method parse/execution failed [\\_PR_.CPU1._OSC] (Node 0xffffff00012b3560), AE_AML_INTERNAL[/U]
est1: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu1
p4tcc1: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu1
```

Sound probably just needs snd_hda, failed acpi reservation is considered harmless/typical.

What would be nice to have also:

- Using all power saving capabilities of hardware (e.g. optical drive power off, PCI Express power saving etc.)


More Logs:

- Similar logs from CURRENT http://people.freebsd.org/~ganbold/

- My verbose log with 1.19 BIOS http://pastebin.com/f28bb154f

- Diff with newest 1.20 BIOS http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php?diff=f72b722a3

- Output of 1.20 BIOS acpidump -dtv http://www.nabble.com/file/p21578866/acpi.txt


----------



## RMOORE1 (Jan 20, 2009)

*Need acpidump*

Please post the acpidump for the machine.
Thanks.


----------



## morbit (Jan 21, 2009)

I added acpidump to my post above. There is also Ganbold's acpidump at http://people.freebsd.org/~ganbold/acpidump.txt


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Jan 24, 2009)

> Back, forward buttons on keyboard are not working.



Add to ~/.xmodmap

```
keycode 233 = F19
keycode 234 = F20
```

Keycodes may be different on your T400, use xev(1) to find out, but these work on my T61.

You will also need to configure your webbrowser to recognize F19/F20 as back/forward keys.
IIRC thinkwiki.org has an article on this.


----------



## RMOORE1 (Jan 28, 2009)

*Fix is probably in newer version of ACPICA*

I believe that this problem may be fixed in ACPICA version 20080213:


13 February 2008. Summary of changes for version 20080213:


commit 24a3157a90ddf851a0880c0b8963bc43481cd85b
Author: Bob Moore <robert.moore at intel.com>
Date:   Thu Apr 10 19:06:43 2008 +0400

    ACPICA: Fix for possible error when packages/buffers are passed to methods externally

    Fixed a problem where buffer and package objects passed as
    arguments to a control method via the external AcpiEvaluateObject
    interface could cause an AE_AML_INTERNAL exception depending on the
    order and type of operators executed by the target control method.

    Signed-off-by: Bob Moore <robert.moore at intel.com>
    Signed-off-by: Alexey Starikovskiy <astarikovskiy at suse.de>
    Signed-off-by: Len Brown <len.brown at intel.com>

Our git tree is at acpica.org


----------



## morbit (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks for information and kind assistance. If I understand correctly, Jung-uk Kim provides FreeBSD specific diffs of ACPICA. I will certainly try them.

http://people.freebsd.org/~jkim/


----------



## morbit (Feb 8, 2009)

Hello. I'm writing this message thanks to the Lynx browser. As you are probably suspecting, I can't get xorg to work for me. startx gives black backlit screen, can't switch terminals, can't reboot. Auto generated xorg.conf.new looks reasonable. System is built from latest csuped CURRENT source, xorg is 7.4, video-intel 2.5.1. I found reports about similar behaviour on some Ubuntu 64. I don't want to use vesa driver. Beside xorg (+ I hadn't applied  ACPI patches yet), installation went smoothly. 

//edit Hello again. I got rid of those ACPI errors, but got 2 warnings  "ACPI warning (tbfadt-0624): 32/64X lenght mismatch in Pm1aControlBlock: 16/32 [20090123] , ACPI Warning (tbfadt-0496): Invalid lenght for Pm1aControlBlock: 32, using default 16 [20090123]

//edit2 Got Xorg working (manually added missing modules)


----------



## vermaden (Feb 9, 2009)

morbit said:
			
		

> //edit2 Got Xorg working (added modules)



With glx, 3D accelration and so or just plain old VESA?


----------



## morbit (Feb 9, 2009)

Working xorg.conf:

http://pastebin.com/f4e7d4ddf


```
xrandr
Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":0.0".
Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1440 x 900, maximum 1440 x 1440
VGA disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
LVDS connected 1440x900+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 304mm x 190mm
   1440x900       60.2*+   50.0  
   1024x768       60.0  
   800x600        60.3     56.2  
   640x480        59.9  
HDMI-1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
HDMI-2 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
```


```
glxinfo
name of display: :0.0
Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":0.0".
Failed to initialize GEM.  Falling back to classic.
display: :0  screen: 0
direct rendering: Yes
server glx vendor string: SGI
server glx version string: 1.2
server glx extensions:
    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, 
    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_OML_swap_method, 
    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_hyperpipe, 
    GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer
client glx vendor string: SGI
client glx version string: 1.4
client glx extensions:
    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 
    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory, 
    GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, GLX_MESA_swap_control, 
    GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control, 
    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync, 
    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, 
    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap
GLX version: 1.2
GLX extensions:
    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 
    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, 
    GLX_MESA_swap_control, GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, 
    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGIS_multisample, 
    GLX_SGIX_fbconfig
OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc
OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Mobile IntelÃ‚Å½ GM45 Express Chipset 20090114
OpenGL version string: 2.0 Mesa 7.3
OpenGL shading language version string: 1.10
OpenGL extensions:
    GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_draw_buffers, GL_ARB_fragment_program, 
    GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow, GL_ARB_fragment_shader, 
    GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_occlusion_query, 
    GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_point_sprite, GL_ARB_shader_objects, 
    GL_ARB_shading_language_100, GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, 
    GL_ARB_texture_compression, GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, 
    GL_ARB_texture_env_add, GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, 
    GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, 
    GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two, 
    GL_ARB_texture_rectangle, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, 
    GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_vertex_shader, 
    GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color, 
    GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, 
    GL_EXT_blend_logic_op, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, 
    GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint, GL_EXT_cull_vertex, GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, 
    GL_EXT_copy_texture, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord, 
    GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, GL_EXT_packed_depth_stencil, 
    GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_point_parameters, GL_EXT_polygon_offset, 
    GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color, 
    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, 
    GL_EXT_subtexture, GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D, 
    GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, 
    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, 
    GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic, GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, 
    GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_texture_sRGB, 
    GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_3DFX_texture_compression_FXT1, 
    GL_APPLE_client_storage, GL_APPLE_packed_pixels, 
    GL_ATI_blend_equation_separate, GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, 
    GL_ATI_separate_stencil, GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip, 
    GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_INGR_blend_func_separate, 
    GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture, GL_MESA_window_pos, 
    GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_light_max_exponent, GL_NV_point_sprite, 
    GL_NV_texture_rectangle, GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_NV_vertex_program, 
    GL_NV_vertex_program1_1, GL_OES_read_format, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, 
    GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, 
    GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SGIX_depth_texture, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

3 GLX Visuals
   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav
 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat
----------------------------------------------------------------------
0x21 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x22 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x57 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

16 GLXFBConfigs:
   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav
 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat
----------------------------------------------------------------------
0x58  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x59  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x5a  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x5b  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x64  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x65  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x66  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x67  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x68  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x69  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x6a  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x6b  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x74  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x75  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x76  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x77  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
```


```
xvinfo          
Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":0.0".
X-Video Extension version 2.2
screen #0
  Adaptor #0: "Intel(R) Textured Video"
    number of ports: 16
    port base: 69
    operations supported: PutImage 
    supported visuals:
      depth 24, visualID 0x21
    number of attributes: 2
      "XV_BRIGHTNESS" (range -128 to 127)
              client settable attribute
              client gettable attribute (current value is 0)
      "XV_CONTRAST" (range 0 to 255)
              client settable attribute
              client gettable attribute (current value is 0)
    maximum XvImage size: 1920 x 1088
    Number of image formats: 5
      id: 0x32595559 (YUY2)
        guid: 59555932-0000-0010-8000-00aa00389b71
        bits per pixel: 16
        number of planes: 1
        type: YUV (packed)
      id: 0x32315659 (YV12)
        guid: 59563132-0000-0010-8000-00aa00389b71
        bits per pixel: 12
        number of planes: 3
        type: YUV (planar)
      id: 0x30323449 (I420)
        guid: 49343230-0000-0010-8000-00aa00389b71
        bits per pixel: 12
        number of planes: 3
        type: YUV (planar)
      id: 0x59565955 (UYVY)
        guid: 55595659-0000-0010-8000-00aa00389b71
        bits per pixel: 16
        number of planes: 1
        type: YUV (packed)
      id: 0x434d5658 (XVMC)
        guid: 58564d43-0000-0010-8000-00aa00389b71
        bits per pixel: 12
        number of planes: 3
        type: YUV (planar)
```

Glxgears runs fine@ ~60FPS (I think it's Xorg vsync, when output is hidden it's ~12800FPS).


----------



## vermaden (Feb 9, 2009)

> Glxgears runs fine@ ~60FPS (I think it's Xorg vsync, when output is hidden it's ~12800FPS).



My X3100 does about 900FPS while NOT hidden, you got something broken/not working, maybe Mesa, maybe drm, maybe Intel driver.


----------



## morbit (Feb 9, 2009)

I don't think so.

I'm now running 5 visible glxgears, I'm still getting ~60fps on all glxgears windows. It's auto vsync (LCD@60Hz).


----------



## adamk (Feb 9, 2009)

Newer drivers seem to enable vsync by default.  This can be changed via driconf.  I agree with your, Morbit, there is nothing wrong with your setup.

EDIT:  See this thread for more information:

http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/xorg/2009-January/043103.html

Adam


----------



## vermaden (Feb 9, 2009)

adamk said:
			
		

> Newer drivers seem to enable vsync by default.  This can be changed via driconf.



Interesting ... xorg seems to be changing a lot more frequently then before


----------



## morbit (Feb 9, 2009)

vermaden said:
			
		

> My X3100 does about 900FPS while NOT hidden.



1033FPS without vsync here. Taking into consideration some statements that due to current poor driver support X4500 is effectively slower than X3100, I guess I will live with that for now.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Feb 9, 2009)

vermaden said:
			
		

> Interesting ... xorg seems to be changing a lot more frequently then before



Indeed, but it's not entirely clear if this is a good thing or not ... I almost never had any problems with Xorg 6.9 and before (Including XFree) ... Xorg 7, well, that's something of a different story ...
At first I thought because this was because of the new design, xorg 7.0 and 7.1 had a lot of problems, 7.2 and 7.3 a lot less ... but now 7.4 has been released and it's a piece of unstable junk again!

I will reinstall my system for the first time in ages the coming week (I want to use drive encryption), and I'm seriously considering using Xorg 6.9 on my new install if it's not too much trouble getting it to work... I never had any problems what-so-ever with it and nothing-but-problems with Xorg 7 ... I can't even get Xorg 7.4 to work at all on a test installation I made last week for some unclear reason ...

(Sorry for OT post/rant)


----------



## vermaden (Feb 9, 2009)

@morbit

Great news, did you do anything special to get it working, or just pkg_add intel driver and xorg, then generate xorg.conf?

@Carpetsmoker

It seems that xorg has now more Linux like development then ever before, hush, new untested pathes and changes, components often does not work properly with each other, and even if they do only with specified versions and patches, I really appreciate what FreeBSD and OpenSolaris teams try (and do) with making newer releases of xorg as much usable.


----------



## morbit (Feb 10, 2009)

Robert Moore said:
			
		

> You can ignore these, I think.
> 
> >ACPI Warning (tbfadt-0624): 32/64X length mismatch in Pm1aControlBlock:
> >16/32 [20090123]
> ...



From freebsd-acpi.


----------



## adamk (Feb 10, 2009)

I really don't understand all the problems that people are having with Xorg these days.  But if you are having problems, you are at least reporting them in the proper places, right?

Adam


----------



## morbit (Feb 11, 2009)

Shutting down system/rebooting from X gives corrupted video output (inverted colours) and takes longer.  If you're lucky it's few seconds, If not it will not shut down at all. Also, you can't switch terminals then.

Due to this, I recommend using shutdown from other ttyv. I think it's intel driver acting in non gracious way.

//edit Partially untrue. Shutting down took longer due to core dump. Clean shutdown from X is taking ~30sec, same as from other ttyv.

//edit Don't use  Option "AccelMethod" "XAA", it works but gives reduced performance- glxgears @ ~880FPS

//See http://sites.google.com/site/lwfreebsd/Home/t400

//I somehow managed to lower my glxgears score- ~880-900FPS. It's strange, since I cleaned up xorg.conf 
(Judging from X.org.0.log modules are loaded by default, there is no need to load them manually). Even reverting to old xorg.conf I have already posted does nothing. Were there some port updates I don't remember? I reckon that earlier without modules X would not start.


----------



## morbit (Feb 17, 2009)

I don't know how, but problem with inverted colours is gone (Deleting all modules in xorg.conf? Installing mplayer  )?. Also, powerd behaviour is different. Previously, with `-b adaptive -a adaptive -p 100" CPU was scaled down to 100MHz. Today it were scaled to 1600MHz, after deleting -p 100 it is scaling now to 800MHz. System load is the same all the time.

//Or is it `ln -s aj /etc/malloc.conf "?


+ *So far I have not experienced tearing with videos.* mplayer + http://www.pioneer.co.uk/eur/downlo...ame=HD_future_1280_XVid.avi&method=attachment playing fine.

+As of today (13 May.) there is new ACPICA released (20090422), glxgears are 900-1300FPS, no inverted colours when shutting down, wifi appears to be fine though I'm not using it.

Unixbench:


```
INDEX VALUES            
TEST                                        BASELINE     RESULT      INDEX

Dhrystone 2 using register variables        116700,0 13885300,2     1189,8
Double-Precision Whetstone                      55,0     3363,7      611,6
Execl Throughput                                43,0     2377,6      552,9
File Copy 1024 bufsize 2000 maxblocks         3960,0    77361,0      195,4
File Copy 256 bufsize 500 maxblocks           1655,0    94720,0      572,3
File Copy 4096 bufsize 8000 maxblocks         5800,0    49299,0       85,0
Pipe Throughput                              12440,0   812242,9      652,9
Pipe-based Context Switching                  4000,0   216796,3      542,0
Process Creation                               126,0     8478,6      672,9
Shell Scripts (8 concurrent)                     6,0     1147,0     1911,7
System Call Overhead                         15000,0   443333,7      295,6
                                                                 =========
     FINAL SCORE                                                     502,4
```


----------



## morbit (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm pleased to announce that as of CURRENT r195108M there are no more g45 vblank problems. 8-RELEASE should be perfectly usable on T400 for end-user. It will have ACPICA 20090521 as well.


----------



## w1k0 (Sep 25, 2009)

morbit said:
			
		

> Logitech MX518 USB mouse, trackpoint, trackpad works. Only thing missing is generic (not Apple-like) trackpad scrolling.



Did you manage to use TrackPoint's third button for scrolling on your T400 with FreeBSD 7.1? I'm unable to use mine on T60 with FreeBSD 7.2.


----------



## morbit (Sep 25, 2009)

I use third button only for copy/pasting (also) from xterm. Really miss this feature on other laptops..

I do not use hal nor fancy xorg mappings.

//By "trackpad scrolling" I meant trackpad edge scrolling, which is probably configurable, but not really needed IMHO. Moused works for me.


----------



## w1k0 (Sep 25, 2009)

Thank you for reply.

I managed to force to work third button's paste function after I put in /boot/loader.conf file that line:


```
hw.psm.synaptics_support="1"
```

It should affect TouchPad but in my case it affected TrackPoint. 

In my Slackware 12.2 and previous I used specific xorg.conf configuration to enable scrolling with TrackPoint. In Slackware 13.0 I have to use for these purposes HAL with special FDI file. In FreeBSD 7.2 any of these methods doesn't work. Without vertical scrolling reading Internet sites is a nightmare. Modern Internet sites are usually wider than my 4:3 screen so horizontal scrolling is also useful.


----------



## morbit (Sep 25, 2009)

Third button pasting works here out of the box. As I said before, I only use moused.



> It should affect TouchPad but in my case it affected TrackPoint.



I do not see how's that connected with Touchpad nor Trackpoint.



> Without vertical scrolling reading Internet sites is a nightmare.



I use cursor keys, mostly. There is usually scroll bar in browser.


----------



## w1k0 (Sep 25, 2009)

morbit said:
			
		

> I do not see how's that connected with Touchpad nor Trackpoint.



Here's the answer: How to use it. ThinkPad uses Synaptics TouchPad.


----------



## morbit (Sep 25, 2009)

I know, I just don't understand what third button pasting has to do with Trackpoint?


----------



## w1k0 (Sep 25, 2009)

From manufacturers point of view keyboard with TrackPoint is one part and TouchPad with five buttons is the other part. IBM/Lenovo calls each such part FRU. 

From drivers developer's point of view keyboard, TrackPoint, TouchPad and five buttons are separate devices. Each should be treated separately. 

From user's point of view TrackPoint with three related buttons is one device and TouchPad with two related buttons is the other device. 

I presented above user's point of view. 

I changed some setting related to TouchPad and it affected TrackPoint's button. This is the essence of my statement.


----------



## morbit (Sep 25, 2009)

Ok, I just never saw those 3 buttons as part of Trackpoint. Thanks for clarification.

addendum:

(Trackpoint does not have any buttons _per se._)


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Sep 26, 2009)

> From manufacturers point of view keyboard with TrackPoint is one part and TouchPad with five buttons is the other part. IBM/Lenovo calls each such part FRU.



Actually, the top three buttons are part of the keyboard, not part of the touchpad.


----------



## w1k0 (Sep 27, 2009)

Carpetsmoker said:
			
		

> Actually, the top three buttons are part of the keyboard, not part of the touchpad.



I changed keyboard in my old T40 a dozen or so months ago. I forgot since that time that these buttons are a part of a keyboard. Since it's one FRU there is one more reason to associate these buttons with TrackPoint. Thank you Carpetsmoker for the correction.


----------



## morbit (Oct 6, 2009)

michal said:
			
		

> Also volume up/down buttons are not working.



Try http://sites.google.com/site/lwfreebsd/Home/t400#TOC-Hotkey-configuration, I'm not using it though. 

Speaking of microphone, I believe that the device.hints you pasted may not configure it's pinout at all. You will need to study man snd_hda and verbose driver output. I'm not using microphone anyway, so I didn't commit any time to it.


----------



## ale (Oct 6, 2009)

michal said:
			
		

> What about the sound card? Any luck with snd_hda? It's not working on my system. I get only system beeps (very loud) and sound on headphones (very quiet) but nothing on the speakers. Also volume up/down buttons are not working.


I had speaker working without any particular configuration for what I can remember. But they got mute somewhere between some BETA and RC1.
I had no time to investigate further...


----------



## ale (Oct 6, 2009)

morbit said:
			
		

> Try http://sites.google.com/site/lwfreebsd/Home/t400#TOC-Hotkey-configuration, I'm not using it though.


Maybe I'm too tired to check properly, but they looks like the same michael posted.
As I said, it seems that something changed recently, and *maybe* those values aren't correct anymore.


----------



## morbit (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm also tired, so I could miss something out, but I'm under impression michal asked for mute and up/down hot keys configuration.

As far as speakers going mute between  BETA and RC1, that's something new to me, I had no such problem.


```
hdac0: HDA Driver Revision: 20090624_0136
hdac0: HDA Codec #0: Conexant CX20561 (Hermosa)
```


```
FreeBSD 8.0-RC1 #0 r197737: Sat Oct  3 21:14:16 CEST 2009
```


----------



## morbit (Jul 28, 2010)

Works here.

8.1-STABLE #0 r210522


```
hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid22.config="as=1 seq=15"
hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid24.config="as=3"
hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid26.config="as=1"
hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid29.config="as=2"
```


----------



## juedan (Oct 20, 2012)

Hello morbit,

what did you do to get your T400 working with FreeBSD - especially suspend/resume.
I tried to get these modes running but on resume the notebook is dead.
Thanks for your answer.

Best regards

JueDan


----------



## morbit (Oct 20, 2012)

Sorry, I do not use suspend/resume at all*, FYI I currently use 9-STABLE amd64 (9.1-PRERELEASE #0) r241721 without any problems, ath works flawlessly, power saving, KMS too (drm2)...

Fresh unixbench (4.1 from ports tree, same as then) results! (clang3.1 system/gcc47 ports), compare with http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=13464&postcount=23


```
INDEX VALUES
TEST                                        BASELINE     RESULT      INDEX

Dhrystone 2 using register variables        116700,0 23125985,7     1981,7
Double-Precision Whetstone                      55,0     3520,9      640,2
Execl Throughput                                43,0     2454,5      570,8
File Copy 1024 bufsize 2000 maxblocks         3960,0    86980,0      219,6
File Copy 256 bufsize 500 maxblocks           1655,0    97202,0      587,3
File Copy 4096 bufsize 8000 maxblocks         5800,0    54872,0       94,6
Pipe Throughput                              12440,0  1272614,1     1023,0
Pipe-based Context Switching                  4000,0    58523,8      146,3
Process Creation                               126,0     7388,8      586,4
Shell Scripts (8 concurrent)                     6,0     1180,7     1967,8
System Call Overhead                         15000,0   869252,7      579,5
                                                                 =========
     FINAL SCORE                                                     527,8
```

This is the same system (not a single change in hardware), updated from source consistently...

*Upon resume laptop was never 'dead' here, just display was not brought back properly. But I was checking it ages ago. I currently use KMS/drm2 so cannot unload graphic driver to test it properly.

After increasing 4GB->8GB (Kingston HyperX KHX1600C9S3P1K2/8G, I hope they will retain value better than value (heh.) sticks... Plus they run 6-6-6-18 / DDR3-1066, if it ever mattered. Memory chips are made by Hynix.):


```
INDEX VALUES
TEST                                        BASELINE     RESULT      INDEX

Dhrystone 2 using register variables        116700,0 23462617,5     2010,5
Double-Precision Whetstone                      55,0     3561,0      647,5
Execl Throughput                                43,0     2451,2      570,0
File Copy 1024 bufsize 2000 maxblocks         3960,0    86142,0      217,5
File Copy 256 bufsize 500 maxblocks           1655,0    93024,0      562,1
File Copy 4096 bufsize 8000 maxblocks         5800,0    55081,0       95,0
Pipe Throughput                              12440,0  1256947,4     1010,4
Pipe-based Context Switching                  4000,0    56164,2      140,4
Process Creation                               126,0     7403,3      587,6
Shell Scripts (8 concurrent)                     6,0     1189,0     1981,7
System Call Overhead                         15000,0   869894,5      579,9
                                                                 =========
     FINAL SCORE                                                     524,4
```

Not much difference... But libreoffice compile now does only saturate about half of memory 

Huge variability- after 20h uptime:


```
INDEX VALUES            
TEST                                        BASELINE     RESULT      INDEX

Dhrystone 2 using register variables        116700,0 23592407,2     2021,6
Double-Precision Whetstone                      55,0     3549,2      645,3       
Execl Throughput                                43,0     2394,7      556,9      
File Copy 1024 bufsize 2000 maxblocks         3960,0    86828,0      219,3      
File Copy 256 bufsize 500 maxblocks           1655,0    96044,0      580,3
File Copy 4096 bufsize 8000 maxblocks         5800,0    55006,0       94,8
Pipe Throughput                              12440,0  1270230,8     1021,1
Pipe-based Context Switching                  4000,0   121242,2      303,1
Process Creation                               126,0     6852,7      543,9
Shell Scripts (8 concurrent)                     6,0     1143,0     1905,0
System Call Overhead                         15000,0   873253,7      582,2
                                                                 =========
     FINAL SCORE                                                     558,1
```


----------



## morbit (Jan 24, 2014)

Same machine, FreeBSD 10.0-STABLE #0 r261091 amd64, a bit disappointing... I think it's connected with new BSD licensed tools.

```
TEST                                        BASELINE     RESULT      INDEX

Dhrystone 2 using register variables        116700,0 19479405,7     1669,2
Double-Precision Whetstone                      55,0     3417,7      621,4
Execl Throughput                                43,0     1956,3      455,0
File Copy 1024 bufsize 2000 maxblocks         3960,0    84302,0      212,9
File Copy 256 bufsize 500 maxblocks           1655,0    73788,0      445,8
File Copy 4096 bufsize 8000 maxblocks         5800,0    55651,0       96,0
Pipe Throughput                              12440,0  1096226,5      881,2
Pipe-based Context Switching                  4000,0   186495,0      466,2
Process Creation                               126,0     7381,4      585,8
Shell Scripts (8 concurrent)                     6,0      510,6      851,0
System Call Overhead                         15000,0   793704,9      529,1
                                                                 =========
     FINAL SCORE                                                     497,9
```


----------



## chrissmeuk (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks for posting this - great timing. I've got a T400 and am considering throwing 10.0 at it. It's currently running Windows 7 x64 with 9.2 in Virtualbox but it's such a waste as I don't actually use Windows that much. Will "invert" the installation making Windows the guest.

Does yours have switchable graphics? This has a Radeon and Intel graphics in it. Would rather just turn off the Radeon as it produces noisy yellows and I don't need high performance.


----------



## morbit (Jan 25, 2014)

I only have Intel GM45 (X4500). Works as good as on 9-STABLE. Thanks for acknowledgement- I've almost thought I'm just leaving notes for myself, it's appreciated. I've once loaded GENERIC kernel- empty cardbus slot (cbb) makes an interrupt storm, but that's all. Regarding Radeon, there is Gallium now https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics


----------



## chrissmeuk (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks for info - will approach this over the weekend. I think you can kill the cardbus support in the BIOS So this might be a starting point. I don't have any CardBus devices installed so obviously depends on that. Really don't want the Radeon even powered up as it kills battery life rapidly. I'm actually beginning to wish I bought the model with only the X4500 in it.


----------



## morbit (Jan 30, 2014)

I don't compile cbb usually, so that's not a problem for me. I've loaded GENERIC once for testing purposes. You should know, that syscons is not available for a systems where KMS/new X.org is enabled. That means no system console (blank screen once you kill X session or switch to a system console- but system does not hang). There is a newcons project, but it's not MFC'd yet. https://wiki.freebsd.org/Newcons


----------



## morbit (Mar 25, 2014)

```
INDEX VALUES
TEST                                        BASELINE     RESULT      INDEX

Dhrystone 2 using register variables        116700,0 18268560,2     1565,4
Double-Precision Whetstone                      55,0     3516,2      639,3
Execl Throughput                                43,0     2015,1      468,6
File Copy 1024 bufsize 2000 maxblocks         3960,0    85683,0      216,4
File Copy 256 bufsize 500 maxblocks           1655,0    75441,0      455,8
File Copy 4096 bufsize 8000 maxblocks         5800,0    55932,0       96,4
Pipe Throughput                              12440,0  1076461,5      865,3
Pipe-based Context Switching                  4000,0   182937,2      457,3
Process Creation                               126,0     7755,6      615,5
Shell Scripts (8 concurrent)                     6,0      532,8      888,0
System Call Overhead                         15000,0   796356,2      530,9
                                                                 =========
     FINAL SCORE                                                     502,2
```

Full clang 3.4,  FreeBSD 10.0-STABLE #0 r263667 amd64. As a side note, vao_demo from libva-intel-driver-1.2.0 certainly works (VAAPI under Intel GM45), but I'm not sure if it buys me anything. Looks pretty anyway (there is a relevant gstreamer plugin in ports collection available, but I don't see a difference in CPU usage anyway).


----------



## morbit (Aug 17, 2016)

http://pastebin.com/raw/eE7VShL5

Substantial drop in 'pipe based throughput'.

FreeBSD 11.0-PRERELEASE #0 r304183  amd64


----------



## morbit (Dec 10, 2020)

```
OS:  FreeBSD 12.2-STABLE #0 r368359 amd64
CC:  FreeBSD clang version 10.0.1
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T9900  @ 3.06GHz
RAM: 8GB DDR3 1066 Kingston HyperX
HDD: Samsung SSD 860 PRO 1TB

unixbench-5.1.3_2

2 CPUs in system; running 1 parallel copy of tests

System Benchmarks Index Values               BASELINE       RESULT    INDEX
Dhrystone 2 using register variables         116700.0   27171381.5   2328.3
Double-Precision Whetstone                       55.0       4389.4    798.1
Execl Throughput                                 43.0       2052.4    477.3
File Copy 1024 bufsize 2000 maxblocks          3960.0     469074.5   1184.5
File Copy 256 bufsize 500 maxblocks            1655.0     126976.5    767.2
File Copy 4096 bufsize 8000 maxblocks          5800.0     919475.4   1585.3
Pipe Throughput                               12440.0     296790.5    238.6
Pipe-based Context Switching                   4000.0     126437.2    316.1
Process Creation                                126.0       8297.8    658.6
Shell Scripts (1 concurrent)                     42.4       5911.9   1394.3
Shell Scripts (8 concurrent)                      6.0       1090.1   1816.8
System Call Overhead                          15000.0     476533.6    317.7
                                                                   ========
System Benchmarks Index Score                                         780.5

2 CPUs in system; running 2 parallel copies of tests

System Benchmarks Index Values               BASELINE       RESULT    INDEX
Dhrystone 2 using register variables         116700.0   53598266.9   4592.8
Double-Precision Whetstone                       55.0       8507.0   1546.7
Execl Throughput                                 43.0       3895.3    905.9
File Copy 1024 bufsize 2000 maxblocks          3960.0     848261.7   2142.1
File Copy 256 bufsize 500 maxblocks            1655.0     230505.7   1392.8
File Copy 4096 bufsize 8000 maxblocks          5800.0    1564690.8   2697.7
Pipe Throughput                               12440.0     698968.0    561.9
Pipe-based Context Switching                   4000.0     227386.9    568.5
Process Creation                                126.0      15404.6   1222.6
Shell Scripts (1 concurrent)                     42.4       8338.5   1966.6
Shell Scripts (8 concurrent)                      6.0       1088.9   1814.8
System Call Overhead                          15000.0     922796.8    615.2
                                                                   ========
System Benchmarks Index Score                                        1371.8
```

Over the years, Execl Throughput, Pipe Throughput,  Pipe-based Context Switching and Shell Scripts (8 concurrent) tests performance has actually dropped, despite hardware upgrades (CPU/HDD/RAM), though raw CPU performance increase is roughly proportional to increase in frequency (+17,5%, +20%).


----------



## morbit (Saturday at 3:06 PM)

```
OS:  FreeBSD 13.1-STABLE #0 stable/13-1149f0ec2 amd64
CC:  FreeBSD clang version 14.0.5
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     P9700  @ 2.80GHz
RAM: 8GB DDR3 1066 Kingston HyperX
HDD: Samsung SSD 860 PRO 1TB

unixbench-5.1.3_2

2 CPUs in system; running 1 parallel copy of tests

Dhrystone 2 using register variables       25518433.1 lps   (10.0 s, 7 samples)
Double-Precision Whetstone                     4634.4 MWIPS (9.5 s, 7 samples)
Execl Throughput                               1930.2 lps   (29.9 s, 2 samples)
File Copy 1024 bufsize 2000 maxblocks        540107.4 KBps  (30.0 s, 2 samples)
File Copy 256 bufsize 500 maxblocks          148676.4 KBps  (30.0 s, 2 samples)
File Copy 4096 bufsize 8000 maxblocks        975256.1 KBps  (30.0 s, 2 samples)
Pipe Throughput                              751401.3 lps   (10.0 s, 7 samples)
Pipe-based Context Switching                 201608.7 lps   (10.0 s, 7 samples)
Process Creation                               8343.7 lps   (30.0 s, 2 samples)
Shell Scripts (1 concurrent)                   6039.5 lpm   (60.0 s, 2 samples)
Shell Scripts (8 concurrent)                   1099.2 lpm   (60.0 s, 2 samples)
System Call Overhead                         490093.8 lps   (10.0 s, 7 samples)

System Benchmarks Index Values               BASELINE       RESULT    INDEX
Dhrystone 2 using register variables         116700.0   25518433.1   2186.7
Double-Precision Whetstone                       55.0       4634.4    842.6
Execl Throughput                                 43.0       1930.2    448.9
File Copy 1024 bufsize 2000 maxblocks          3960.0     540107.4   1363.9
File Copy 256 bufsize 500 maxblocks            1655.0     148676.4    898.3
File Copy 4096 bufsize 8000 maxblocks          5800.0     975256.1   1681.5
Pipe Throughput                               12440.0     751401.3    604.0
Pipe-based Context Switching                   4000.0     201608.7    504.0
Process Creation                                126.0       8343.7    662.2
Shell Scripts (1 concurrent)                     42.4       6039.5   1424.4
Shell Scripts (8 concurrent)                      6.0       1099.2   1832.1
System Call Overhead                          15000.0     490093.8    326.7
                                                                   ========
System Benchmarks Index Score                                         902.7

2 CPUs in system; running 2 parallel copies of tests

Dhrystone 2 using register variables       50193467.5 lps   (10.0 s, 7 samples)
Double-Precision Whetstone                     8992.3 MWIPS (9.5 s, 7 samples)
Execl Throughput                               3599.4 lps   (29.9 s, 2 samples)
File Copy 1024 bufsize 2000 maxblocks       1030899.4 KBps  (30.0 s, 2 samples)
File Copy 256 bufsize 500 maxblocks          279690.6 KBps  (30.0 s, 2 samples)
File Copy 4096 bufsize 8000 maxblocks       1864284.0 KBps  (30.0 s, 2 samples)
Pipe Throughput                             1456777.1 lps   (10.0 s, 7 samples)
Pipe-based Context Switching                 432365.5 lps   (10.0 s, 7 samples)
Process Creation                              15518.3 lps   (30.0 s, 2 samples)
Shell Scripts (1 concurrent)                   8514.2 lpm   (60.0 s, 2 samples)
Shell Scripts (8 concurrent)                   1099.2 lpm   (60.0 s, 2 samples)
System Call Overhead                         933636.5 lps   (10.0 s, 7 samples)

System Benchmarks Index Values               BASELINE       RESULT    INDEX
Dhrystone 2 using register variables         116700.0   50193467.5   4301.1
Double-Precision Whetstone                       55.0       8992.3   1635.0
Execl Throughput                                 43.0       3599.4    837.1
File Copy 1024 bufsize 2000 maxblocks          3960.0    1030899.4   2603.3
File Copy 256 bufsize 500 maxblocks            1655.0     279690.6   1690.0
File Copy 4096 bufsize 8000 maxblocks          5800.0    1864284.0   3214.3
Pipe Throughput                               12440.0    1456777.1   1171.0
Pipe-based Context Switching                   4000.0     432365.5   1080.9
Process Creation                                126.0      15518.3   1231.6
Shell Scripts (1 concurrent)                     42.4       8514.2   2008.1
Shell Scripts (8 concurrent)                      6.0       1099.2   1832.1
System Call Overhead                          15000.0     933636.5    622.4
                                                                   ========
System Benchmarks Index Score                                        1607.2
```

Update. It looks it got faster. T9900 was running too hot in practice, not worth it.


----------

